# [Anyone tried it?] National Geographic Aquarium Sand



## cross7fu (Apr 16, 2014)

http://goo.gl/3zCYdr









I need some white sand to decorate a planted tank I'm planning to do, and I found this at my LFS. 
I was going to use silica sand but I found this cheaper, $1/pound, but the grain is much bigger.

This is a new product as I know, but has anyone tried it? 
I'm planning to have plants (in soil) and shrimps, the sand will be a path way between the soil, I want to have some plant-free space so I can see the shrimps, also I might get a few cory cats, and they would love to have some sand.


----------



## Witchydesign (Apr 1, 2014)

I had it before i changed to activflora. It wasnt very sandy. It looks like sand but its more like crushed gravel. And it held alot of debris. Sand usually you can swirl a bit abnd its good but that stuff doesnt. Its too heavy. It vacuumed kind of ok but not really. I would skip it and get something finer.


----------



## squatingdog (Jan 26, 2014)

i also have a question. has anyone tried national geographic lights and filters? are they good?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

No I haven't, looked at them but the price and the cheap look I said no. There's nothing online about them really either

-Chris


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

If that's the look you're going for, I'd use pool filter sand. Find you closest pool supply store and buy it from them. The most common national chain is Leslie's. Pool filter sand is light colored, uniform in grain size (and larger sand granules, too) and is very clean so little rinsing is needed. I've had it in my 55 gallon for over ten years now and I love it. Plants are growing great in it, too, though I do have to use root tabs since it is inert. But the plants don't seem to care. And neither do the fish.


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, someone on the other forum told me to use pool filter sand too, but how's the grain size? I also don't like the size of NG's sand, it seems too big for aquarium sand.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely go the pool filter sand route. You can get it in a variety of colors and grain sizes at most pool/aquatic centers.

If you want something that's black, could also consider Black Diamond blasting grit or the equivalent in CA.


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

Aslo, if you don't have a pool center close, you can always get it at Lowes or Home Depot...It's usually 5-7 dollars for a 40lb bag. It is a nice natural whiteish/gray color. I like it a lot and it is very clean.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

cross7fu said:


> Thanks guys, someone on the other forum told me to use pool filter sand too, but how's the grain size? I also don't like the size of NG's sand, it seems too big for aquarium sand.


To me, pool filter sand is perfect. It's small enough that you know it's sand (and not like a fine gravel or something), but large enough that it sinks quickly and easily. That way it doesn't get sucked up by filters or anything when disturbed.


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 16, 2014)

adamprice271 said:


> Aslo, if you don't have a pool center close, you can always get it at Lowes or Home Depot...It's usually 5-7 dollars for a 40lb bag. It is a nice natural whiteish/gray color. I like it a lot and it is very clean.


Do you mean paver sand? I don't see pool filter sand in HP (I didn't ask either), but I found paver sand, the color looks fine, but it's more expensive than pool filter sand.



Sierra255 said:


> To me, pool filter sand is perfect. It's small enough that you know it's sand (and not like a fine gravel or something), but large enough that it sinks quickly and easily. That way it doesn't get sucked up by filters or anything when disturbed.


Sounds great, I was looking for paver sand (cause of the price) but they don't look safe at all, so I'll just go for pool filter sand.


----------



## VintonC (Aug 21, 2013)

cross7fu said:


> Do you mean paver sand? I don't see pool filter sand in HP (I didn't ask either), but I found paver sand, the color looks fine, but it's more expensive than pool filter sand.
> 
> 
> Sounds great, I was looking for paver sand (cause of the price) but they don't look safe at all, so I'll just go for pool filter sand.


Be careful! If what they are calling paver sand is polymeric sand its designed lock pavers into place and is not suitable for your tank.

from the HD page


> Pavestone's new PolySand makes outdoor living more beautiful and enjoyable. This premium polymeric jointing sand is a precise mixture of polymer binders and clean natural sand. PolySand bonds with the paver surface adding joint strength, as well as, reliability to the pavement system. PolySand complements any paver installation, ensuring professional results for years to come.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Pool filter sand.
Easily available and way cheaper than this National geographic thing.
I am still trying to figure out the relation between National geo and aquarium sand?


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

sumer said:


> Pool filter sand.
> Easily available and way cheaper than this National geographic thing.
> I am still trying to figure out the relation between National geo and aquarium sand?


I have seen these National Geographic various aquarium products, and honestly they look like cheap knock-offs of already cheap stuff.

I mean, seriously, if you are going to enter the market, offer something different than exactly what is already out there.


----------



## allegori (Dec 11, 2012)

National Geographic is allowing their name to be used on those products at petsmart. They don't make the products; it's just a re branded item. The net proceeds from these product sales are going towards conservation of animals and their habitats according to what I have read.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

allegori said:


> National Geographic is allowing their name to be used on those products at petsmart. They don't make the products; it's just a re branded item. The net proceeds from these product sales are going towards conservation of animals and their habitats according to what I have read.


Makes sense, but I think it's a waste to them and the consumer. I wonder how much they actually use for wildlife conservation.


----------



## GlenDrake (Sep 18, 2015)

Just used National Geographic Black Substrate. I was surprised that it did not need washing, and the grains were almost sand like, but with a density that should keep out of the filter. 1st cleaning with suction was a breeze! Expensive vs pool filter sand, by for my use it seems perfect.


----------

